# Chefs Salt



## smoked (Jan 21, 2007)

okay nothing smoked in this...but the little lady said I should post this as we use this salt on just about everything and sharing is caring!!!

1 cup sea salt
1 Tbs paprika
1 tsp pepper
1 tsp white pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder

combine and mix well, store in air tight container.  makes ~ 1 1/4 cups.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 21, 2007)

Smoked..
Looks like an interesting combo....Thanks
Later
Richard


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Smoked this could be a "table salt" for sure.
Debi


----------



## dgross (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks good, wonder if you could smoke this blend in a pie plate or something? Hmmmm 8) .


----------



## Dutch (Feb 8, 2007)

You could place the ingredients on a piece of cheescloth and lay cloth down on a rack or tie the cloth into a bag and hang it from a rack to add some smoke flavor. If you normally use a water type smoker I would run the smoker without the water just to keep the salt, peppers and spices dry.


----------



## dgross (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Dutch, I think I'll try that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . Sounds interesting, might be good on fish.


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2007)

You better make sure you listen to the little lady more often, please do me a favor and tell her thanks from us.


----------



## smoked (Feb 18, 2007)

I did, and after telling her what you said get got a big head and said damn straight that I need to listen to her more!!!!


----------



## gremlin (Mar 6, 2007)

To really feel the love you gotta have a little pain hheehhehe LOL


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 7, 2007)

Just remember all the toys she let you buy this month!


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 7, 2007)

"damn straight that I need to listen to her more!!!!"

Been there. 

Gonna try the salt mix.

Everett, WA! Up there where they build those Boeings. I worked for BNSF Railroad and the grade going up to the Boeing plant at Everett is the steepest on the 30000 miles of BNSF track.
The plant is impressive, amazing overhead crane system. My dad worked for Boeing in Wichita.


----------



## smoked (Mar 7, 2007)

yea, I think I know that plant....kinda......well maybe.......oh yea, been my paycheck giver for 17 years now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   and not sure when you saw it last...but it keeps getting bigger....... but that [email protected] track will always be the steepest grade!!!!!


----------

